# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Whistling tree frog eggs (Litoria ewingii) 18-8-10

## Ebony

My Whistlers had been croaking up a storm in the last few weeks so I had been checking them every day for eggs and today was the day. Im very pleased to be able to take a reasonable photo for you to see. :Frog Smile: 

I cant be certain but I assume this also is the proud mum. The last time the male & female were in amplex for a couple of days so this was very quick. :Big Grin:

----------


## pixiefrogman

Impressive photos Ebony, hope to see tadpoles in the future! :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

Thanks TJ.  :Frog Smile:  
I carefully took a small cluster of eggs by cutting a piece off the fake plant that they were attached to. I want to monitor their development and also take photo's to share. Last year they did not breed but laid eggs out of water which was very strange. The previous year I had great success with moving most of the eggs. But this year I will leave them where they are as I want to observe the adults behavior. The male is still calling now which I find unusual as they normally call in the evening and its lunch time here.

Here is a photo of the small cluster of eggs that I removed. I hope it's clear enough. My partner is bringing the good camera home from work so I will be able to get better clearer shots. Hopefully if i can work out how to use the thing. Lol :Big Grin:

----------


## Jace

Congrats!  I can't wait to see how they develop....now that I've had tadpoles, I get the excitement.  

As for the male calling at lunch...they can't pass out cigars, so that's his way of announcing he's a new dad.  Look at all the eggs-he should be!!

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Jace. Watching the eggs develop is almost as exciting as watching tadpole metamorphosis.

Lol...I think they would need a few cigars for all those babies. In fact I think they would run a mile :Wink: . I think the male is more likely calling for the next female.  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Congratulations Ebony  :Smile: , and very nice photos!

----------


## Ebony

Thanks John.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

Congratulations.

----------


## Jace

*Guess there is no such thing as monogamy in the Whistling Tree frog world, is there??  How long until there will be little tadpoles?  I am so excited for you! *

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Kurt :Frog Smile: 

Jace, The eggs should hatch in about 6 days. Time will tell though. I think it took a bit longer the last time. Im taking a photo of them each day.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jace

*What are you going to do with all the froglets, once they develop? *

----------


## Ebony

I have a friend who has a 10 acre section. Together we built a beautiful native area (we planted the tree's 3 years ago) with a pond and were hoping to add frogs last year but they didn't breed so we've been waiting for this for a while. Our local Zoo are wanting some also, so Im going to donate what they would like. A lot of it is word of mouth. I may sell some on TM but not with out a care sheet. I send most of them up to the north island as they are hard to find there.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

The eggs are progressing well  :Smile: . Their shape has changed significantly. Its day three and there is a noticeable difference. The first photo is day one.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Eight hours later I can see change. First photo was eight hours ago. Second photo now. :Frog Smile:  They are developing the tadpole shape.

----------


## John Clare

Very clear photos - please keep it up  :Smile: .

----------


## Jace

*Wow, that is so cool!  Thank you so much for sharing this with us, Ebony.  And it sounds like all the froglets are going to have great homes once they mature.  I can't wait to see more pictures.*

----------


## Ebony

Thanks John & Jace, It's funny, my cheap digital camera takes a better photo than the good camera. I cant wait to see what they look like tomorrow. I remember that they go through a stage of twitching or wiggling before they hatch so I will see if I can get that on my daughter flip video. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Here they are today. They have started wiggling but I will wait till more are before I take a video. They tadpole shape is more clear today. :Frog Smile:

----------


## ediblelogic

This is enthralling. Awesome pictures, please keep posting!  :Big Applause:

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Kelsey, I find this stuff fascinating. I dont want to go anywhere just in case I miss something.  :Big Grin:  But I have to go out today so when I get home later, I will try to catch the eggs wiggling on video. :Frog Smile:  I just had a peak at the eggs that I left in the Whistlers enclosure outside and they are still round as the day they were laid. It's still Winter here. These eggs that im monitoring are inside and forming so fast because they are in a heated room.

----------


## ediblelogic

That is so awesome. I love that you are showing us the progress, it's so cool to watch them IN TIME as they progress. It's like we're right there watching them with you. I hope you can get a video! That would be awesome. Oh, I wouldn't want to leave the house and miss anything either. It's like you're waiting for a present, haha. This  forum is the best, I have never found more information on frogs anywhere else- and everyone is so open and enthusiastic about their frogs. It's the perfect place. I love it. Haha, and I am so happy for you- I don't think I could raise froglets. At least not yet. Haha I'm only eighteen, so- haha: I don't know enough about frogs yet to breed them: but I'm learning something new every day- and it only makes me more addicted to them!  :Big Applause: Congrats, Ebony- and I seriously can't wait to watch them as they go from tadpole to froglet.  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Thanks for your kind words Kelsey. You know more about frogs than I did when I was 18 years old. :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

> Thanks Kurt


You're welcome.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Could not get the video sorry. The flip video was not clear enough. My partner took a good video but it would take 90min to down load it to Utube so that I could put in on here :-( Anyway here's another updated photo. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Zac

> Thanks Kelsey, I find this stuff fascinating. I dont want to go anywhere just in case I miss something.  But I have to go out today so when I get home later, I will try to catch the eggs wiggling on video. I just had a peak at the eggs that I left in the Whistlers enclosure outside and they are still round as the day they were laid. It's still Winter here. These eggs that im monitoring are inside and forming so fast because they are in a heated room.


Hey Ebony on a completely unrelated note, are there any White's tree frog breeders in New Zealand, or can you buy them in petshops?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Hi Zac, You can not keep Whites tree frogs in NZ unfortunately. :Frown:

----------


## Zac

> Hi Zac, You can not keep Whites tree frogs in NZ unfortunately.


Hhmm... In just about every White's tree frog caresheet it said they were introduced into NZ in the late 1800's and has been seen a few times in pet shops, right up until the early 80's. I guess things just don't last forever  :Wink:

----------


## Ebony

Yes, They were introduced but apparently they did not survive. Any that are in NZ were illegally bought into the country and most likely were destroyed. :Frog Smile: . 

Another updated photo. I have put up a photo from the last three days. In the latest photo you can actually see the tail fin.

----------


## froggiez

how cool is that!! thank you for sharing!

----------


## Ebony

Thanks froggiez, I think they may hatch very soon. Here's another couple of photo's just taken under different lighting. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

Well today is day 6 so could possibly hatch today. Ive notice the wiggling has slowed down.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

12 hours later...

----------


## daziladi

How exciting... love watching the progress. Will keep checking back   :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

I was in the garage dealing with my Locusts and noticed that my male whistlers call changed suddenly to well a rather quiet content shrill. I had a look in their enclosure and sure enough he was in amplex. It was dark so not such a great photo but you get the idea.  :Big Grin:  You can also see the eggs that I didn't take out of the enclosure. They arnt nearly as advanced as the eggs in side.

----------


## Ebony

Yes..They have hatched..Well only three for now Lol :Big Grin:  Not a great shot but will try to get a better photo later. :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Hurray!  That was fast.

----------


## Kurt

So very cool.

----------


## Jace

*I can believe how fast it is all happening!  Good thing all the eggs aren't inside, or the house may burst at the seems!  Can't wait to see some more pics...happy dance!*

----------


## Ebony

Actually think I might bring some more in from outside so I dont have too many at once. I will wait till these guys are a bit bigger then move them into a bigger tank first. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

So here's the final photo from egg to tadpole. Im going to do a tadpole to frog development next. :Big Grin:  

When the tadpole hatches it sits on the bottom and every now and again has a burst of energy and swims around in circles. You can see yesterdays hatching's as they have a more rounded body.Yesterday's hatching's are swimming properly now. Ive just put a tiny bit of crushed up fish flakes to see if they are ready to eat. 

I hope you enjoyed :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

New tadpoles are always exciting.

----------


## eufa1313

Wow, that is seriously a wonderful sight,
Every photo was a little adventure, i cant wait to see if my g t f 's mate...

Awesome thread, Ebony  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Tom  :Frog Smile: . Ive done this a few times and it never gets boring. I know when my guys are going to breed because the male will call continuously from about 5pm each night for days before hand. When the calls stop then usually the female has usually come to him. I think she only does it to shut him up. Ha ha :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul Rust

> When the calls stop then usually the female has usually come to him. I think she only does it to shut him up. Ha ha


*Story of my life Ebony* :Embarrassment:

----------


## Diogo Juliao

Woow I'm amazed! That's quite a achievement!

Are they similar to caerulea in terms of breeding? They're quite smaller I think...

Congratulations, great job, I sure hope I can do the same with my caerulea one day

----------


## Ebony

Thanks  Diogo Juliao. Yes. These frogs only grow to 5cm. I think my Green & Golden bell frogs (Litoria aurea) would be more simular to the Whites tree frog.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> Thanks Diogo Juliao. Yes. These frogs only grow to 5cm. I think my Green & Golden bell frogs (Litoria aurea) would be more simular to the Whites tree frog.


I wasn't sure if your avatar was from aureas, now I am  :Big Grin:  Really beautiful specie too.

Congrats on both species, here in Portugal we can only purchase caerulea and some times infrafrenata which came from spain  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kurt

Same here in the states.

----------


## Ebony

Just an up-date on those eggs that are now tadpoles...doing great and eating so much.  :Big Grin:  

They are 22 days old. They have had it rough with the earthquakes and all but are tough little guys.

----------


## IgbyKibbits

Ebony - 

It's been awesome to see their progress and here of your updates!  I can't wait to see them in a few weeks!  You're going to have quite the little family on your hands!!!

----------


## Paul Rust

*They look like they are doing really well. Great job caring for them with all that's happenned in past couple of weeks.* 
*How did all the others fare?*

----------


## Jace

*You can definitely see all shapes and sizes!  They are looking really good for being shaken (not stirred...).  Thanks for keeping us updated! *

----------


## Ebony

> *They look like they are doing really well. Great job caring for them with all that's happenned in past couple of weeks.* 
> *How did all the others fare?*


Well..I thought the eggs outside were done for but they started hatching the day after the earthquake. I may have lost some inside and out but I wouldn't have a clue how many. I definitely think I have less in side so more than likely if some were damaged then they would have been eaten by their brothers and sisters...horrible to think but true. :EEK!:

----------


## Ebony

> *You can definitely see all shapes and sizes! They are looking really good for being shaken (not stirred...). Thanks for keeping us updated!*


 
Thanks Jace..Im glad they seem to be doing OK..I thought some might have crooked tails  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## JimO

Awesome! You'll be swimming in tads in a few weeks.

Edit: I missed the last few messages.  You are swimming in tads.  Congrats.

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Jim..I may end up with more eggs though..My male is still calling..one more female full of eggs to woo...Lol :Frog Smile:

----------


## Tom

Great pictures keep them coming.
Do you still plan on keeping the other eggs in the outside enclosure even though they are developing slowly?

----------


## Ebony

Hi Tom, good to see you...Yes. the eggs outside are actually growing naturally in the natural elements. I took the first clutch of eggs inside to monitor. With these Whistling tree frogs they are known to lay in the middle of winter and even in frosts so the eggs that are laid in the winter like mine do take longer to develop rather than if they were laid in the warmer months. The eggs inside developed as they would in the warmer months. The eggs inside are about 2 weeks more advanced. It really is fascinating. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Another update on the Whistling tree frogs.
I have two photo's..one is of a tadpole that has been raised inside and the other is a photo of the comparison between the same aged tadpole's but the smaller of the two was raised outside. It is 9 days off two months since the eggs were laid.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Very interesting.

----------


## charlamanda

I just read through this entire thread and it's compelling stuff, great pictures!!! I have raised Gray Tree frogs from tads in my pool that emerged in July, but now the pool is full again with more Gray Tree frog tads.
  It is now Fall on the Northern East coast of US and the weather is fluctuating drastically anywhere between 55-80' F in the daytime and between 35-60' F at night. I am in the Pocono Mountains at the very top of one in a huge forest and lake community, it's really wonderful if you love nature and animals. 
 The tads, in my pool, are growing very, very slowly and I have been asking anyone around here if they would be willing to raise some of them so they will survive..so far not so lucky.  While reading through your thread I have had an epiphany!!!
 *What if I brought some of the tads inside to raise in a constant warm temperature?
This way they will morph quicker, then I can fatten them up, hopefully soon, and then release them for the winter. This way they'll have a better chance of surviving than if I just left them alone in the pool outside.
I noticed them several weeks ago and some are just about the same size, others have doubled, but all are still very small and have not yet even sprouted any legs!!
It's very hard for me to just sit around and do nothing, knowing that they will most likely not survive.
Anyone have any thoughts or opinions about trying this? and or Have any suggestions the best way to go about this? I'd welcome any help.

----------


## Paul Rust

*That's an amazing difference. I was noticing 24 hour temps between 1-18C, that's quite a swing. Inside your home is probably around 21C. I know that I can greatly reduce the time for American Bullfrogs to morph from 2 years to a few months if I keep the water at around 21C. Anyway, congrats on all your new arrivals.*

----------


## Ebony

The first tadpole with arms... :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jess

Exciting...you'll have lots of little hoppers soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## FroggyWV

Aw, I wish you were closer to me Charlamanda!!!  I would take some.  I love my GTFs.   :Smile: 

Awesome thread.  I love seeing the progress from new eggs to tads.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rae

Is there a care sheet for Whistling tree frogs like the grey tree frog one?

It had so much information XD

----------


## Paul Rust

> Is there a care sheet for Whistling tree frogs like the grey tree frog one?
> 
> It had so much information XD


*Yes, Ebony and I have co-authored a care article that's in it's final stages now. Hopefully we will see it on the site soon.
*

----------


## Rae

> *Yes, Ebony and I have co-authored a care article that's in it's final stages now. Hopefully we will see it on the site soon.*


ty  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jess

OH wonderful  :Big Grin: , I can't wait to read it!

----------


## Jace

> The first tadpole with arms...


*Woot woot!! *

----------


## jtay

> The first tadpole with arms...


Cute  :Smile: 
Thanks for putting the photos up, they are awesome  :Frog Smile:

----------


## charlamanda

> *That's an amazing difference. I was noticing 24 hour temps between 1-18C, that's quite a swing. Inside your home is probably around 21C. I know that I can greatly reduce the time for American Bullfrogs to morph from 2 years to a few months if I keep the water at around 21C. Anyway, congrats on all your new arrivals.*


When I first moved here I couldn't beleive the drastic temperature changes day vs night.  Sometimes, during the day we need the air conditioner and at night heat!  It's nuts!
That what I was hopping to have happen. I am praying that keeping them in the warmth of my home they will morph quicker. I am going to start a new thread on this with my ideas, etc. so not to take away from Ebony's.

----------


## Ebony

Here is the first little frog. He/she is only 10mm(1cm) from nose to vent. :Frog Smile: 
Sorry the photo's arnt that good. Just noticed the date..exactly 2 months from egg to frog. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jess

Cuties!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Rust

*Adorable little guy!*

----------


## clownonfire

Ebony, I am months later from this, but thank you for sharing this. It was absolutely incredible to see the evolution, from egg to froglet.

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Eric. Out of interest I left about 20 eggs in the outside enclosure where they were laid and even now they are still just young tadpoles. I was interested to t see if they survived as well as how the adults would react to them. So far Ive noticed that the males are staying around the water even though they have finished calling for a couple of months.
All the others were brought in side in about 50 to 100 lots at a time and have all morphed and gone out to new homes. So that's like 6 months later and that same lot of eggs are still small tadpoles. Just fascinating.

----------


## dlordoftheflies

i've just got a few developing ewingi eggs at the moment and i've had a few baby tree frogs last year but i only kept them for a few weeks and i never saw them eat and i was wondering what do you feed your baby tree frog once they metamorph?  i was thnking small flies?

----------


## jtay

> i've just got a few developing ewingi eggs at the moment and i've had a few baby tree frogs last year but i only kept them for a few weeks and i never saw them eat and i was wondering what do you feed your baby tree frog once they metamorph?  i was thnking small flies?


Hi dlordoftheflies,

Yes, small flies are ideal. More precisely fruitflies, _Drosophila melanogaster_. One can purchase the wingless variety in pupae form that readily hatch from a container within the frog enclosure. Alternatively you can culture your own _Drosophila_ rather easily, although the wild type have wings. 
Biosuppliers sells the ready-to-go containers, these can be ordered directly and couriered, or you can get them from a good pet store.
Mind that freshly morphed frogs generally don't eat for a while (a week or 2?) until they have absorbed and utilised the tail remnants. Once that is complete they will require a fairly constant/frequent supply of food.
Hope that helps.

Jess

----------

dlordoftheflies

----------


## dlordoftheflies

for anyone interested in finding out more information about raising litoria ewingi from egg, im putting together a similar daily log of my litoria ewingi eggs, http://www.frogforum.net/blogs/dlord...le-part-1.html
and heres a video of 2 week old ewingi tadpoles seem as ebony didnt end up uploading hers:

----------

